# has anyone made "blender soap??'



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

If anyone has any info on making "blender soap " or any results, good or bad, please post . I read about this some time ago, and it seems easier....
let me know what you think please


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

http://www.libertynatural.com/info/soapmaking/soapblender.htm

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Slats (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never made blender soap but Elaine White makes it sound simple.

How to make soap in a blender!
by Elaine C. White
http://members.aol.com/oelaineo/blender.html


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

http://www.colebrothers.com/soap/blender.html

This is the site I used.


----------



## Slats (Jul 17, 2008)

Speckledpup, thanks for that link. I bookmarked it.


----------



## Slats (Jul 17, 2008)

oberhaslikid, I posted the same information as you did, just a different link. Yes it sounds interesting. I hope to try this someday.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I haven't tried it but think it would produce a lot more air bubbles that couldn't escape. That said, I think if you blend it a bit more, deliberately adding the bubbles, you come up with whipped soap (really cool stuff)


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I started out making blender soap. It is so quick and easy. You don't have to worry about so much about the temps. of lye solution and oils matching. I have never had a problem with air bubbles in my blender soap. Just make sure that the bottom is fastened securely on the blender and that the top is on securely with an old dish cloth over the lid to prevent accidents. Always wait a moment or two after stopping the blender in order for the soap to burb, before removing the lid. Don't overblend your soap or it won't pour out of the blender easily, and you will have to use a spatula to dig it out and glob it in the mold. Most recipes say to add e.o.s and frag. at thin trace and pour right after blending them in. You can only make small batches of soap with the blender. It is a great way to do test recipes. Here is a site with instructions, pictures and recipes.

http://www.colebrothers.com/soap/blender.html


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

It's the only way to go for the small batches[1 lb] I make. Some tips. Have the oils at room temp, melt the solid ones first and add liquid ones to cool them off. I use the microwave on a low setting and pyrex containers. Have the lye/water or lye/milk or whatever you use at a room temp or less. I also add 1 extra oz of liquid to my recipe. This keeps it eaiser to pour after blending. Don't try to overdue the extra liquid and think your getting something free. I'll tell ya why in a different post if you're curious. I pour the melted oils in the blender first, then add fragrance and blend for 5 seconds. STOP the blender and dump in lye solution {WEAR SAFETY GLASSES}, I'm a red neck and very careless about my health sometimes but lye in the eye can happen no matter how safe you think you're being. You may want to wear rubber gloves and cover anything your working around to protect from spilt lye solution, I don't because I'm a *******. Blend for 45 seconds and pour into molds. That's it, I can do a batch in 15 minutes or less with a minimum of cleanup, that is very important to a *******. I get 6 bars of the best soap in the world, I like it so much, I actually bathe once in awhile. Word of caution, some fragrances cause the soap to seize in the blender, which is really funny when it happens to someone else by the way. Anyway 2 things that seize is pine tar and wintergreen oil [both the real and synthetic]. Don't try to use these in a blender recipe.:clap: Yeah, I did it. I actually helped someone today, proving a ******* isn't totally useless. Now I'm going over to General Chat and get myself banned.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

bowdonkey, I laughed all the way through your post.:clap:


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I have never been that brave! And this from someone who actually started off making liquid soap first. I know everyone thought I was nuts for starting with liquid soap.

I don't think I will ever feel comfortable enough to try it ---visions of caustic soap spewing out from the top ---yikes.

Bev


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Fransean, you don't need to be brave. It's safe and easy and works well with small batches. Just wear glasses when dealing with the lye. I've had lye end up burning me in the most unusual places. Just little stings and welts that have you wondering how they got there. I hope I don't need to go into detail.  Anyway, wearing rubber gloves and covering your work area is a good idea if you care further about your health and furniture. If you're like me [a *******] these are only suggestions and not mandatory. Some ******** would scoff at me for wearing safety glasses and say I'm not a true *******. And claim I'm a pansy wannabe and not worth knowing. All I can say is I don't want to hafta learn to shoot left handed. So wear glasses and hold the lid on while the machine is turned on. That's the beauty of mixing in the FO/EO first and mixing a few seconds. You kind of make sure everything is seated before pouring in the lye solution. Any more questions let me know. I am the preimere self styled blender soap expert.No secrets, I'll hold nothing back.:clap: I can't believe this, that's twice in a row now.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

So, can you use your blender for other things after this, or does that become a soap making blender only?????


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Momhen,Yes you can, at least I do. When using FO's sometimes they leave a smell on the plastic for awhile. I clean mine out right away. I know what you're thinking "a true ******* wouldn't do any cleaning, the guy is an imposter". I'll be honest, the reason I do the cleanup is all the bubbles. I have a sink of warm water ready with a shot of "Dawn" in it. I'm always amazed at the amount of bubbles created when the blender [not the electric part] is dropped in and washed. I take mine totally apart, it comes apart in seconds. Got it at Good Will so many years ago I can't remember. One of the best buys I ever made in my life, rates right up there with the hound dog I got for free. The best part about the blender is it doesn't kill chickens. Anyway, yep sometimes there's a little smell left, but I never let it bother me.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have an old blender that I use for soap only. Fragrance and essential oils leave a smell in anything plastic. You can pick up a cheap blender for soap making about anywhere.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Dumb question time. It says you don't need thermometers,why? I thought it was important to have everything the same temp. With this method do you wait at all for the lye water to cool down or is it OK once it's clear?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Just wait until the water is fairly clear. In fact I use this method when I make soap with the stick blender also.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

linn said:


> Just wait until the water is fairly clear. In fact I use this method when I make soap with the stick blender also.


 So you don't worry about matching the temps?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Beeman, I never use a thermometer. I melt the oils first, starting with the lard, tallow, shortning first. Then when that's about half melted I add the coconut. I use the microwave and a 4 c Pyrex measuring cup to melt the oils. Use a low temp. Like I usually punch in 4 min on power level 2 to start. I add the liquid oils last when the solid fats are melted.The water, water/cream, milk whatever is used for lye liquid is in the freezer and at the slushy stage when the lye is added. Dissolve well. An extra oz. of liquid is added to keep the soap more pourable. I guess this is because I use those 3D molds with Celtic knots and Humming birds chasing after Iris flowers, the molds that make individual bars. I know what yer thinking, "this guy ain't no *******". But if you could see how I streamlined the whole process of making blender soap you'd understand and call me King. By using a scale and using the tare function, I end up with 3 dirty Pyrex measuring cups {1c.,2c., and 4c.},2 dirty stainless steel soup spoons and a dirty blender. This keeps clean-up to a minimum, which leaves me more time to hunt, fish and joke with the boys.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I prepare my lye mixture first and then start melting my solid fats. I pour the liquid oils into the blender. When the solid fats are melted, I pour them into the blender and blend slightly. This helps to cool the heated fats. When the lye mixture has cleared, I pour it into the blender, put the blender top firmly in place and put an old dish towel over the top in case of accidental splashing. I start blending on low speed and gradually speed up blending until thin trace. This is when I add my essential oils, vitamin e and any superfatting oils. Blend until just mixed and pour into prepared molds. I love the Wilton silicone muffin pans for blender soap. I usually can get six soaps out of 16 oz. of oils. I never worry about temps. with this method.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

linn
I use the silicone rose cupcake pans too. Do you think those silicone square cake pans would work as well???


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I haven't tried the square silicone pans. I don't know if the sides would be strong enough, so that they wouldn't bulge. Maybe you could find a square cardboard box that is the same size so you could just slip the pan into the box for support. I finally bought one of those silicone lined log molds from Silvermoon. I love it. However I did spray it with a food grade silicone spray before using and the soap came right out of the mold.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

You know I didn't even think about that, but you are right the sides would bulge. It's funny when I go to the store now and look at pans and containers, I take my hand and sort of try to check out how I could divide a batch of soap if I used it for a soap mold. People must think I'm dividing up cake portions or something.


----------

